# Deer Boobs...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There seems to be a lot of over sensitive knee jerk reacting boobs moderating this forum these days. The overzealous censorship is really starting to irritate me. This is a forum, not a Sunday school class... Lighten up!

In light of my attitude allow me to elaborate on how I feel.

The normal boobs ( . )( . ), the silicone boobs ( + )( + ), the perfect boobs (o)(o) Some boobs are cold (^)(^), and some boobs belong to grandmothers \./\./ And let’s not forget the very large boobs (o Y o), and very small boobs (.)(.), and lastly the asymmetrical boobs (•)(.). We love them all!. Boobs are great! I say ???(?_?)??? to breast cancer. Save the boobies!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Tex... you never cease to amaze me or make me laugh for that matter.

I am with Tex save the BOOBS!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought I was going to see a picture of some deer with breasts but was horribly wrong...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

:lol: :O||:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

You had me going with the subject title, cause for a second I thought you were talking about.....


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems that every year, someone shoots a doe with a rack. It is a very rare thing, but it does happen.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- :O--O:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Good one Kris... Looks anatomically correct. :shock:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice TEX and Bulls :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> ???(?_?)??? to breast cancer


Good job on this one butthead!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome! Very nice.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> You had me going with the subject title, cause for a second I thought you were talking about.....


Bullsnot!!!! That's exactly what I've been looking for to use during the rut! Genious! -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------

